# My new toy. Rem 870



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

The wife said I could pick out my V-tines gift so I got a new shotgun.
Just went and picked it up tonight going to pattern it tomorrow.
Any michigan night hunters have any info on what to shoot out of it thats legal? I know in the day I am good with anything and I saw something about FF shot but cant find it anywhere. 















http://www.jayssportinggoods.com/products2.cfm/ID/107636


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

_Dandy looking setup there._


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice weapon!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What in the world did your wife get for valetines day?????

Very nice rig.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something that made her want to put a smile on his face...

nice gun cheez !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rig cheez ! As far as legal goes for night hunting, no buckshot or slugs. Let us know it shoots for you and good luck.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Well the first powder has been burned. Win. SuperX 3 1/2 #4 buck is all I had to try today. Shot it at 45 yards and it was about 8" low so I moved it up and the next one looked a lot better. It has the stock Wingmaster HD Turkey/Predator Rem Choke in at and I wasn't to impressed though I have never patterned a shotty for this purpose. I am going to get some other shells and see how they work soon. it was a little cold out so I didnt take the camera but I have the after shots.
O yea I also used the handy coyote target from the downloads section.









Added the replacement kill zone after the first shot.








My dad decided to try out his Moseberg Maverick that we had been using to back up the .270
He launched one of his 2 3/4 #4 buck and 2 #4 nitro turkeys







I found one of my #4 buck shots in the snow 40 yards behind the target.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

220swift I got the wife a Kindle Fire, it was a good trade!

Bones I saw something about a FF shot on wiki that was just below buck. You ever use a shotty at night?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheez said:


> 220swift I got the wife a Kindle Fire, it was a good trade!


 I'd say you did very well.........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cheez said:


> 220swift I got the wife a Kindle Fire, it was a good trade!
> 
> Bones I saw something about a FF shot on wiki that was just below buck. You ever use a shotty at night?


 Yes I do. I hunt alot of smaller thicker areas. I use either #4 Mag-shok or T-shot in Dead Coyote (Just moved up to that one) Haven't shot a yote with the T's yet but I know how devastating it is using it for late goose season with just a full choke.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok thanks I was looking at the Dead Coyote T-shot I emailed them to make sure it was alright for my choke yesterday. What did you figure your range was with the #4 Mag-Shok?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice toy Cheez! I gotta admit I'm just a little jealous, wish my wife got me a gun for VD! Good luck with it!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice, lucky you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cheez said:


> Ok thanks I was looking at the Dead Coyote T-shot I emailed them to make sure it was alright for my choke yesterday. What did you figure your range was with the #4 Mag-Shok?


 50 yards no problem. I would say it retained close to 30% when I shot it out of my Remington 870 last year.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info bones

I picked up some Dead Coyote T shot over the weekend and just patterned it.
I felt a lot better about the T-shot then the #4 buck I had shot through it.

Target out at 50 yards.








One round of 3 1/2 Dead Coyote T-shot at 50 yards
There was 8 pellets within 5" of the bullseye and 27 within 10"








The thing I was impressed with over the #4 buck was that even out to 70 yards the pattern was around 4 feet wide.
















Found 21 pellets in the snow, one was broke and didnt go through the cardboard.








A #4 buck .24" and a T .20" The weird thing is that there are the same number of pellets in each, 54.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great report cheez. Glad to see how it worked for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good info cheez, I'm especially surprised that there are only 54 pellets in a 3 1/2" shell


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Well A friend of mine was given some 3 1/2 shells for a gift and his gun wont take them so he let me have them. They are Remington Premier Hevi-Shot Nitro Magnum 1 3/4 oz. B shot. I think this will be the last new shells for me for a wile my wallet is feeling to light or at least that's what the wife is telling me.

50 yards again with the same target just with the new printout.








It put 14 within 5" and 40 with in 10"








That is the #4 Buck, T-shot and the B-shot


----------

